# Rummy nose tetras and hard water?



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

So, I've found some tank raised rummy nose tetra, and I was wondering if I should spend the $50+ and risk getting them. 

They were raised in a pH of 7.5, and "hard water" (no specifics). My tank has a pH of 8.2 and gH and kH both take 25 drops to change color (400ppm?), which is not the water conditions they usually thrive in. Will it be any different because they were raised in hard water? Or will they still likely die, even if acclimated slowly? 

My tank is 50gals, heavily planted, Ammonia and Nitrite at 0ppm, 10ppm Nitrate. Three pearl gourami and a rubberlip pleco.

Is it worth the money to risk it, or should I stick with a hardier schooling fish? Any personal experience would be the best, but opinions are appreciated as well!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have always heard that their nose color won't be very good if the water parameters are not right. 
However, as more generations of a species are bred in captivity, with some selection happening, tolerance for harder water is happening in many species. 

I would ask the breeder for specifics:
GH, KH, pH, TDS. 

Also, look into Asian Rummynose. This one can handle somewhat harder water. 
Give up on soft water fish. Many live bearers, certain Cichlids, many Rainbows and some others are just fine in that sort of water. There are some colorful Pseudomugils if you are looking for a small fish. 

Or look into treating the water you have to make it more suitable for soft water fish. Something like 25% tap water + 75% reverse osmosis would make your hard water a lot closer to the right range for soft water fish.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I cant really say much as to whether or not they'll survive in your tank; but chances are if they were bred and are currently living in a hard water setup they should do alright in yours.

My experience with rummy nose has been pretty straight forward. They seem to require barely any attention and simply thrive for me. This is as opposed to trying to keep cardinal tetras and/or neons which seem to die whenever I look at them wrong! I keep discus, rams, apistos and other "difficult" fish with no problem but cant keep cardinals or neons alive! 

How many fish are we talking about for more than $50? Maybe I'm lucky but almost every LFS near me seems to always have healthy looking rummy nose; and at least one carries the asian variety. I think they're usually listed in the $2-$3 range and if I'm buying any more than about 6 fish I'll always haggle with the store for a better price (although I'm usually buying more than just the one species which might help). I try not to frequent stores that wont work on their price a bit with me so long as I'm buying a decent amount of product.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

My water is ph 8.5 and water is 10-15 drops for hardness, don't remember exactly, and my tank raised rummynoses are going on a year and a half just fine. Beautiful noses, nice schooling behavior, and get along fine with my cardinals as well.
I'd say go for it as long as the price is decent... You might lose a couple from transport stress, but the rest should settle in fine


----------



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

@Diana - I did ask when I emailed them for specifics of gH, etc. but they said it varied. All the info I got was a pH of 7.5 and hard water. 

I've looked into Asian Rummynose tetras, but I don't find them as appealing. The tank I'm actually setting up for my mother, so I wanted to get species she finds attractive as well. Rummies are definitely what I want.  Unfortunately treated water is out of the question for now. 

@lksdrinker - Our LFS is Walmart, so I have to order any specialty fish online. I've gone to the cities and they don't have them either. The ones I found are from LiveAquaria. I was planning on getting about 15 of them, and the tank raised ones are about $3.50, plus whatever is required for shipping. Not cheap!

@theatermusic87 - Did you get your Rummies locally or online? If online, would you mind telling me where?  

Thanks everyone for your help so far!


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. I have a hard time here keeping rummies. My water I harder also. I have tried to keep them and none make it a year. 
I keep pristellas just fine. I also have embers and neons in a different tank. In the ember neon 20 gallon I use ial a lot for the tannins.
Aquabid may return better prices and quality fish but a different fish would be happy in your water.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is something to try:
Put some peat moss in the filter of the tank, or run a test with a handful of peat moss in a gallon of water. 
Test GH, KH, pH, TDS when you start, then the next day, and a few days later. 

If this softens the water at all, then try the Rummynose. 
Some peat moss seems to be quite active, almost like running the water through a sodium exchange water softener. 

Maintenance would be to prep the water the night before a water change, and keeping a nylon stocking of peat moss in the filter, and changing it perhaps once a month. 

I was prepping water for more tanks, and would use a knee-hi stocking of peat moss for a garbage can of water. I would cut up a knee-hi stocking into 2 bags for a large tank or 3 bags for a small tank. These will fit in most filters.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mine were picked up locally, though they were not from a local source, where the lfs got then I don't know, but they label locally bred fish accordingly


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

my area is notorious for hard water, high kh and gh (dont remember offhand but i remember people on this forum being surprised anything survives it haha), we also have a very active aquarium society with a lot of people keeping rummynose in tap water, both of the LFS here keep them in tap water with no problems.


----------



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

@Diana - I suppose that is something I could try, but I get the feeling it won't make a difference. My little 5gal has been very dark and tea colored for weeks when I was soaking driftwood and it didn't make a dent in anything. I don't really like the idea of a brown tank either, lol. If I can't have rummies I'd prefer to go with something that can thrive in my tap water, without fidgeting with it. 

Perhaps it would be better to get something like harlequin rasbora? Can anybody think of any other tight schoolers that could work in my situation? 

Thanks again everyone, you've all been very helpful and I really appreciate it!


----------



## catskin (May 26, 2004)

Water Prams 7dKH ~ 8dGH ~ 150 to 200 TDS PH 8.2

online from wetspottropicalfish.com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoeUcwodYl0

Lucky they are not bigger they would eat anything


----------

